# yourname@india.com GO and GRAB now!!!!!!!!



## Gauravs90 (Nov 9, 2011)

Go and grab Your email id yourname@india.com at India.Com - Proud To be India | Get Free Email, Latest India News, Cricket Updates & Tech Reviews now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vyom (Nov 9, 2011)

My name was already booked.  Its too common.
Rather got another one.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for post. Will make my id the first thing when I get to desktop internet connection. At Opera Mini now.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice nice....Jai hind


----------



## ico (Nov 10, 2011)

india @ rajinikanth . com



PJ.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 10, 2011)

I get my name id everywhere


----------



## Vyom (Nov 10, 2011)

^^ You mean, "Dashing Sujay"? 
Well, then none of Sujay think they are "dashing".


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 10, 2011)

thanks for sharing.. Created my own ID. Its sad too see someone used my name already.


----------



## Virus (Nov 11, 2011)

ha ha ha Got this :

virus0@india.com


----------



## Krow (Nov 11, 2011)

I don't want myname at india dot com.  Why would anyone want an ID anyway?


----------



## Virus (Nov 11, 2011)

Krow said:


> I don't want myname at india dot com.  Why would anyone want an ID anyway?



At that site is also buggy!!

I was not able to open the FIRST welcome email from india.com itself


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 11, 2011)

I only like gmail no other mail is like gmail. Why anybody want @india.com just to make a showoff. :lol


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 11, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> ^^ You mean, "Dashing Sujay"?
> Well, then none of Sujay think they are "dashing".



lol  Well I get "dashing.sujay" also, but I was talking about "sujaykirti".


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 11, 2011)

MyGeekTips said:


> I only like gmail no other mail is like gmail. Why anybody want @india.com just to make a showoff. :lol



not exactly.. For me its collection.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 11, 2011)

MyGeekTips said:


> I only like gmail no other mail is like gmail. Why anybody want @india.com just to make a showoff. :lol



some forums block gmail/yahoo to control spam. then a less popular email comes really handy.


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 11, 2011)

bubusam13@takdhinadhin.com
bubusam13@timepass.com
bubusam13@india.com

these ids I opened yeaterday... he he he... I have no problem putting them publicly here. As they are just for timepass.


----------



## noob (Nov 11, 2011)

Sam said:


> some forums block gmail/yahoo to control spam. then a less popular email comes really handy.



this is why 10MinuteMail.com  rocks


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 11, 2011)

Sam said:


> some forums block gmail/yahoo to control spam. then a less popular email comes really handy.



there are many sites who provide instant email ids for that purpose.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 11, 2011)

nice ID I would say  mine is sujoyp@india.com


----------



## ceebee (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the info. I got mine too.


----------



## KDroid (Nov 17, 2011)

Didn't a service exist by AOL where you can get an email ID like whatsoever@whatsoever.com ? does someone offers it currently?

Btw, I also have an ID that goes like this.. abe_o@bhos.dk xD
However, I don't remember its password.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Nov 17, 2011)

kunal.d said:


> Didn't a service exist by AOL where you can get an email ID like whatsoever@whatsoever.com ? does someone offers it currently?
> 
> Btw, I also have an ID that goes like this.. abe_o@bhos.dk xD
> However, I don't remember its password.



I think hotmail still provide this service... but you have to own the domain...


----------



## KDroid (Nov 18, 2011)

Even Gmail provides the service you're talking about. I'm talking about something else.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 18, 2011)

kunal.d said:


> Didn't a service exist by AOL where you can get an email ID like whatsoever@whatsoever.com ? does someone offers it currently?
> 
> Btw, I also have an ID that goes like this.. abe_o@bhos.dk xD
> However, I don't remember its password.



Yes, AOL still provides that facility. And for that one don't need any domain. I've 2 email IDs there even though I don't own any domain.


----------



## KDroid (Nov 23, 2011)

^^ How to get one?


----------

